# Irish Hunters



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

No apologies - not even to the Irish!!

Two Irish hunters got a pilot to fly them to Canada to hunt moose.

They managed to bag 6.

As they were loading the plane to return, the pilot said the plane could
take only 4 moose.

The two lads objected strongly.

'Last year we got six. The pilot let us take them all and he had the same
plane as yours.'

Reluctantly, the pilot gave in and all six were loaded.

However, even on full power, the little plane couldn't handle the load and
went down.

Somehow, surrounded by the moose bodies, Paddy and Mick survived the crash.

After climbing out of the wreckage, Paddy asked Mick,

'Any idea where we are?'

Mick replied, 'I think we're pretty close to where we crashed last year.'


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Punch line was coming a mile off but still chuckled :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------

